# ***Specialized Enduro Expert***



## Niels_FR (31. August 2011)

Hallo, verkaufe ein Neues Specialized Enduro Expert FSR Enduro Bike in Rot Schwarz. Das Bike wurde keine 10 km gefahren, nur kleine Testfahrten. 
NP 3.999,- 

VHB 3600 â¬
RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M









    Speziell fÃ¼r Specialized hergestelltes Fox RP23-Federbein mit positionsabhÃ¤ngiger Boost Valve-DÃ¤mpfung, 3fach verstellbarer Low Speed-Druckstufe und Pro Pedal-Klettermodus â fÃ¼r hervorragendes SchluckvermÃ¶gen und solide Kletter-Effizienz zugleich

    Butterweich abgestimmte Fox 36 Float R-Federgabel mit 160 mm Federweg, 20-mm-Steckachse, konischem Aluminium-Gabelschaft und einstellbarer Zugstufe â steif, superleicht und robust genug fÃ¼r harte All-Mountain-EinsÃ¤tze

    Neu Ã¼berarbeiteter, noch steiferer Roval Traverse AL All-Mountain-Laufradsatz mit DT Swiss-Innenleben und 20-mm-Steckachse â leicht und stark genug fÃ¼r jeden Berg

    Superleichte, speziell fÃ¼r Specialized hergestellte SRAM S-2200 Karbon-Kurbelgarnitur mit 2fach-Kettenblatt (fÃ¼r 10fach-Kassetten), GXP-Innenlager, KettenfÃ¼hrung und austauschbarem Spider â fÃ¼r hohe Steifigkeit, Top-Performance und Langlebigkeit
    Leichte Avid Elixir R CR SL-Scheibenbremsen mit werkzeugloser Griffweiten- und Druckpunktverstellung sowie Semi-Metall-BremsbelÃ¤gen mit Aluminium-TrÃ¤gerplatte â fÃ¼r Ã¼berragende Kontrolle und Dosierbarkeit

    Specialized Command Post â verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze mit 3 Positionen, per Lenker-Fernbedienung regulierbar fÃ¼r blitzschnelle Positionswechsel. 125 mm Verstellweg


RAHMEN    M5 alloy, fully manipulated frame w/ ORE TT/ DT, tapered and forged HT, ISCG mount, sealed cartridge bearing pivots, replaceable derailleur hanger, 160mm travel

FEDERBEIN    Fox RP23 with Boost Valve, reb and separate climbing setting and custom 3-position low-speed comp adj., 8.5x2.125"

GABEL    Fox 36 Float R, air spring, tapered alloy steerer, reb adj., 20mm thru-axle, 160mm

STEUERSATZ    1-1/8 and 1.5" Threadless, Campy style upper with 1.5" lower, cartridge bearings

VORBAU    Specialized XC, 3D forged alloy, 4-bolt, 31.8mm clamp, adjustable rise

LENKER    Specialized Enduro low-rise bar, 7050 alloy, 720mm wide, 8 degree backsweep, 6 degree up, 31.8mm

LENKERGRIFFE    Specialized lock-on, S/M: Grappler, Other: Rocca

VORDERRADBREMSE    Custom Avid Elixir CR SL, hydraulic disc, tool-less pad contact & reach adj., alloy backed semi-metallic pads, stainless hardware, 203mm rotor

HINTERBREMSE    Custom Avid Elixir CR SL, hydraulic disc, tool-less pad contact & reach adj., alloy backed semi-metallic pads, stainless hardware, 185mm rotor

BREMSHEBEL    Custom Avid Elixir CR SL, hydraulic disc, tool-less reach and pad contact adj., alloy lever blade

UMWERFER    SRAM X.7, 10-speed, S1 direct mount for DMD, 
bottom pull

SCHALTWERK    SRAM X.0, 10-speed, mid cage

SCHALTHEBEL    SRAM X.9, 10-speed, aluminum trigger

KASSETTE    Shimano HG81, 10-speed, 11-36t

KETTE    KMC X10, 10-speed, w/ reuseable Missing Link, nickel plates

KURBELGARNITUR    Custom SRAM Carbon S-2200, 10-speed AM double, GXP spindle, removeable spider, Gamut Shift Guide, S: 170mm, others: 175mm

KETTENBLÃTTER    36A x 24A, 4-bolt, 104/64mm

INNENLAGER    SRAM GXP, outboard bearing

PEDALE    Resin Test Ride Pedals with toe clips, CEN std.

FELGEN    Roval Traverse AL, alloy disc, 26mm, 27/32h

VORDERRADNABE    Roval Traverse AL, alloy, 20mm thru-axle, 27h

HINTERRADNABE    Roval Traverse AL, QR, 32h

SPEICHEN    DT Swiss Competition 1.8/1.6mm stainless

VORDERREIFEN    Specialized Clutch Control, 60 TPI, 2Bliss ready aramid bead, dual compound, 26x2.3"

HINTERREIFEN    Purgatory Control, 60 TPI, 2Bliss ready aramid bead, dual compound, 26x2.2"

SCHLÃUCHE    Ultralight presta valve

SATTEL    Specialized BG Henge Comp, hollow Cr-Mo rails, 143mm width

SATTELSTÃTZE    Specialized Command Post, 3 position, 125mm adjustable height w/air spring, remote operated, single bolt head

SATTELSTÃTZKLEMME    34.9mm clamp ID, 7050 hard annodized alloy collar w/ QR, black


FÃ¼r Fragen stehe ich euch gerne Bereit. Besichtigung und Probefahrt natÃ¼rlich MÃ¶glich.


----------



## Niels_FR (4. September 2011)

Verkauft, kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

